# I said this prayer



## debster

I'm not big on religion and I don't wanna preach to any1 but I wanna mention this....about 6 weeks ago I said the prayer at the bottom of this message. I was due to start taking the pill for my 2nd ivf when I got my next period (early september) Yesterday I got my   after trying for 3 years. A few other things have changed eg I been having acupuncture and taking CoQ10 but my husband also had a very poor sample on the day b4 I O'd. I believe my prayer was answered. Obviously opinions on this would differ. Just wanna say that if u do believe it then it wouldn't hurt to try    

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## betty-77

thanks for sharing this Debster

Congratulations on your  

Betty xx


----------



## Scouse

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Please hear my prayer X


----------



## potluck

Hi Debster      congratulations on your bfp & thanks for the prayer  .

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt.Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the son of God, I mmaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh star of the sea, help me and show me hereyou are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times) Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Good luck to everyone & I   it works for us all  .misty xx


----------



## potluck

Thankyou    you can see when I did this prayer & got a   on the 16th of November .

                                  all the best to everyone , I did let God back in to heart after being angry & bitter at him for many years  .      

   good luck misty xx


----------



## Kesha

Prayer to the Blessed Virgin
_(never known to fail)_

Oh, Most Beautiful Flower of Mount Carmel, fruitful vine, Splendor of Heaven, Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me herein you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this cause in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.
-----------

I pray that Our Lady will grant my petition.


----------



## bankie

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Congratulations to you all with   and  to all of us still waiting and


----------



## fuzzybear

What a lovely prayer! Thnak you so much for posting it!

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Good luck to all FF's!     

Abbi xxx


----------



## fuzzybear

Good Evening Ladies,

Just a quickie to let you know that we received our BFP today!  I prayed this prayer, and we have been successful on our first attempt at ICSI.  Miracles do happen, ladies, please don't give in.

Big hugs,

Abbi xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


WOW Congrats on the BFP's!!   this works for all those who read...   i can come back next month with some good news...


----------



## Sunmoonstar

debster said:


> I'm not big on religion and I don't wanna preach to any1 but I wanna mention this....about 6 weeks ago I said the prayer at the bottom of this message. I was due to start taking the pill for my 2nd ivf when I got my next period (early september) Yesterday I got my  after trying for 3 years. A few other things have changed eg I been having acupuncture and taking CoQ10 but my husband also had a very poor sample on the day b4 I O'd. I believe my prayer was answered. Obviously opinions on this would differ. Just wanna say that if u do believe it then it wouldn't hurt to try
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks for sharing x fingers crossed x
> (Never known to fail)
> 
> Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
> Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
> Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.
> 
> Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Sunmoonstar

debster said:


> I'm not big on religion and I don't wanna preach to any1 but I wanna mention this....about 6 weeks ago I said the prayer at the bottom of this message. I was due to start taking the pill for my 2nd ivf when I got my next period (early september) Yesterday I got my  after trying for 3 years. A few other things have changed eg I been having acupuncture and taking CoQ10 but my husband also had a very poor sample on the day b4 I O'd. I believe my prayer was answered. Obviously opinions on this would differ. Just wanna say that if u do believe it then it wouldn't hurt to try
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> (Never known to fail)
> 
> Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
> Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
> Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.
> 
> Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Sunmoonstar

Scouse said:


> Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
> Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
> Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.
> 
> Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.
> Thanks for sharing x
> Please hear my prayer X


----------



## Sunmoonstar

Scouse said:


> Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
> Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
> Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.
> 
> Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.
> 
> Please hear my prayer X


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

I only say this today and I'm supposed to be testing tomorrow!  Thanks for the lovely prayer, and hope that someone is listening today.

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Take care and big hugs to everyone
Dxx


----------



## ann25

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## M.T.B

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


Thankyou for this x i started my stimms 3 days ago and this is my 6th IVF so hoping this will be the one    

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## pinklady70

This is lovely

I have tried it with this cycle of IVF...fingers crossed.

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you


----------



## lia.g

This is lovely, thank you for sharing

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## pinklady70

Just wanted to let you know I used this prayer and got my   on Friday.
I'm so thankful - this is the first positive test i've had since my ectopic pregnancy 3 and a half years ago!

Love and luck to all
Yxx


----------



## debster

on the  s


----------



## Marshmallow

My DH and I have been saying this prayer ....


Thank you, Novena to the Sacred Heart
Dear heart of Jesus, in the past I have asked you for favours.  This time I ask you this special one.  Take it dear heart of Jesus and place it within your heart, where your Father sees it.  Then in His merciful eyes it will become your favour not mine.
Amen

Say this pray three times for three days and your favour will be granted.  Never known to fail.  Must promise publication of prayer.


I hope it works for us and anyone else


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

hi i just wanted some advise about saying the prayers

i am about to start my 3rd ICSI in march and was wondering when is it best to say theses prayers? is it before start of tx, in the middle of tx, or after ET? any advice given would be appreciated

thanks

Louise xx


----------



## Marshmallow

I've been saying the following prayer for the past three days as well as my other prayer. Fingers crossed someone up there is listening...

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

I pray too that all of us achieve our dream of bringing home healthy babies one day soon.  I almost got there but 21 days before she was due, my darling baby went back to heaven so never breathed on earth.

Kitty darling, watch over mummy and daddy as they go through another treatment to get a brother and sister for you.  We love you so much sweetheart.

Mummy and Daddy xxxx


----------



## debster

LOUISE, say it anytime. It don't matter. I was due to start treatment on my next AF. I conceived that month and didn't need treatment. So maybe as soon as possible would be best  

Marshmallow, good luck with your next treatment


----------



## Forever mummy 😀

debster - thanks i have been sayign it for the last 2 days now so  it works and helps me get my dream BFP!!! thanks x

Louise xx


----------



## Marshmallow

Debs

Congratulations on your miracle pregnancy and thank you for your good wishes.  

Marshmallow xxx


----------



## guider

I've said the prayer



debster said:


> Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
> Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
> Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.
> 
> Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## pinklady70

Ladies
I got my BFP but have started to have some spotting at week 7 - I have been using both these special prayers in teh hope that God will save my precious baby and let us have the happy outcome we long for so much.

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you

Thank you, Novena to the Sacred Heart
Dear heart of Jesus, in the past I have asked you for favours. This time I ask you this special one. Take it dear heart of Jesus and place it within your heart, where your Father sees it. Then in His merciful eyes it will become your favour not mine.
Amen

Say this pray three times for three days and your favour will be granted. Never known to fail. Must promise publication of prayer.

thanks for this prayer i hope it will bring us all our BFP and nice healthy babies!!

Louise xx
[/quote]


----------



## sonia7

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## Bimba

Preyer to the Blessed Virgin

(Never known to fail)

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Love Mara


----------



## weeoonagh

Prayer to the Blessed Virgin

(Never known to fail)

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.

Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Oonagh


----------



## sonia7

Hi I said this prayer and I got my   this morning. I am so happy, it has been a very long Journey.

Sonia xx


----------



## debster

Hi Sonia   on the   I think we were on the hatters thread at the same time last year


----------



## swhattie

Prayer to the Blessed Virgin

(Never known to fail)

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.

Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Katie (OTD 20th March)

XXX


----------



## vickym1984

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## JoJo79

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen

love,   and   to all

jo xxx


----------



## Leodeo

Dear Heart of Jesus: In the past, I have asked for many favors. This time, I ask you this very special one (mention favor). Take it dear Jesus and place it within your own broken heart, where your father sees it. Then, in your merciful eyes, it will become your favor, not mine. Amen. 

Say this prayer for 3 days, promise publication and your favor will be granted. Never known
to fail.


----------



## gizmo123

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## allison kate

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## Starflower

Preyer to the Blessed Virgin

(Never known to fail)

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## sharonannzaki

Can I join in with the prayer too?  

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Lots of love to all, 

Sharon.


----------



## JVJM

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

 for all! x


----------



## yeswecan

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## crazycatlady

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Hear our prayer to have one strong and healthy embryo that will grow into the fruit of our love and that we can see growing and love for the rest of our life.

Thank you.
mara


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayer.

Thank you so much
Mara


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you.

Mara


----------



## jenny80

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Pray for us all that we one day will have our baby in our hands

jenny


----------



## raffles

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Good luck to all

Raffles


----------



## kelz2009

oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of heaven. Blessed Mother of the son of God, immaculate virgin, assist me in my necessity, oh star of the sea, help me and show me here you are my mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of heaven and earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). 
There are none who can withstand your power
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

P.s edited- I HAD BFP 1/7/09


----------



## Tama

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

  BFP^

Thank you this is a wonderful


----------



## Tama

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## Tama

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Please let me get my


----------



## bella 64

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Pray for


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## jenny80

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Leodeo

Dear Heart of Jesus: In the past, I have asked for many favors. This time, I ask you this very special one (mention favor). Take it dear Jesus and place it within your own broken heart, where your father sees it. Then, in your merciful eyes, it will become your favor, not mine. Amen.

Say this prayer for 3 days, promise publication and your favor will be granted. Never known
to fail.


----------



## Tre1977

Hey everyone

Lets hope this works for us all!

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Best Wishes


----------



## Tama

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## blessings

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 

Say this prayer for 3 days, promise publication and your favor will be granted. Never known to fail.

Dear Heart of Jesus: In the past, I have asked for many favors. This time, I ask you this very special one (mention favor). Take it dear Jesus and place it within your own broken heart, where your father sees it. Then, in your merciful eyes, it will become your favor, not mine. Amen.

Say this prayer for 3 days, promise publication and your favor will be granted. Never known to fail.

--------------------
I have prayed this prayer - may God's will, not mine, prevail.  

Hope this prayer gives hope, faith and joy for all those on FF and beyond.


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## debster

My little boy will be 3 months old this friday   Don't give up


----------



## NCKB

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Please grant our wish xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nicola


----------



## tweenies

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## LEXEY

oh most beautiful flower of mt carmel ,fruitful vine,splendor of heven blessed mother mother of the son off god immaculate virgin ,assist me in my necessity,oh star off the sea,help me and show me here you are my mother.Oh holy mary mother of god queen of heaven and earth ,i humbely be seech you from the bottom off my heart to succor me in my necessity      there are none that can withstand your power
Oh mary , concived without sin pray for us who have recourse to thee
Holy mary i place this prayer in your hands    
amen


----------



## Halo

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.



Halo xx


----------



## misha moo

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


thanks for this lovely prayer, may god keep us all strong and bless us


----------



## Halo

I said this prayer . . . . and it worked!  

I feel so truly blessed and thankful - I know it's still very early days but to have been given the opportunity to experience pregnancy is something amazing in itself.

With all my heart and soul I   they stay safe and sound.

Halo xxx


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## weeoonagh

May the Sacred heart of Jesus be adored, glorified, loved and preserved throughout the world, now and forever.

Sacred heart of Jesus, pray for us.



Say 9 times per day for 9 days, then publish. (Never known to fail.)


----------



## weeoonagh

Hi girls,

I posted my Novena ^^^ on the 26th September, the day before my Egg Collection.  Just to let you all know I got my BFP today, so it continues to work for me.


----------



## Marshmallow

Dear Heart of Jesus
In the past I have asked you for favours, this time I ask you this special one (mention favour).
Take it Dear Heart of Jesus and place it within your heart where your Father sees it, then in His merciful eyes it will become your favour and not mine.  Amen



Be merciful oh Lord to my husband and I, and take loving care of our beautiful children who live in Heaven amongst your Angels.


----------



## swhattie

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## Tama

May the Sacred heart of Jesus be adored, glorified, loved and preserved throughout the world, now and forever.

Sacred heart of Jesus, pray for us.

Amen


----------



## foxyangelina

This is so lovely - thanks for sharing.

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity.
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother.
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times).

Say this prayer for 3 days, promise publication and your favor will be granted. Never known to fail.

Dear Heart of Jesus: In the past, I have asked for many favors. This time, I ask you this very special one (mention favor). Take it dear Jesus and place it within your own broken heart, where your father sees it. Then, in your merciful eyes, it will become your favor, not mine. Amen.

Say this prayer for 3 days, promise publication and your favor will be granted. Never known to fail.

--------------------
I have prayed this prayer - may God's will, not mine, prevail. 
Ang


----------



## sexybabe

weeoonagh said:


> May the Sacred heart of Jesus be adored, glorified, loved and preserved throughout the world, now and forever.
> 
> Sacred heart of Jesus, pray for us.
> 
> Say 9 times per day for 9 days, then publish. (Never known to fail.)


----------



## Marshmallow

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Promise to publish.  Never known to fail.


----------



## sexybabe

Scouse said:


> Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
> Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
> Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.
> 
> Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.
> 
> Please hear my prayer X


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Mara


----------



## sexybabe

Leodeo said:


> Dear Heart of Jesus: In the past, I have asked for many favors. This time, I ask you this very special one (mention favor). Take it dear Jesus and place it within your own broken heart, where your father sees it. Then, in your merciful eyes, it will become your favor, not mine. Amen.
> 
> Say this prayer for 3 days, promise publication and your favor will be granted. Never known
> to fail.


----------



## raffles

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Raffles


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Mara


----------



## Starflower

Prayer to the Virgin Mary (never known to fail)
Oh most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruit wine splenderous of
Heaven, Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity. Oh Star of the Sea. Help me and show me herein you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succour me in my necessity.There is none that can withstand your power. Oh show me here you are my Mother. Oh Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to Thee (3 times). Thank you for mercy towards me and mine. Amen. This prayer must be said for 3 consecutive days and after that the request will be granted and the prayer must be published


----------



## ells

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Good luck to all FF's!    

Ells


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Mara


----------



## pepperoni

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Please hear our prayers xxx

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there I am not very religus but have been thinking a lot about it.

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## emptycradle

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mount Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity. Oh, Star of the sea, help me and show me you are my Mother. 
Oh, Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity, (mention your request here) 
There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh, Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to Thee (3 times)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in Your Hands(3 times) 
Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days and then you must publish it and it will be granted to you.

I wish you all the very best on your baby journeys.


----------



## MissE

Thank you hun. This is a lovely prayer. I'm not overly religious but have found myself praying so much lately. It seems to give me strenght to keep going on this journey.

Emma xx


----------



## emptycradle

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mount Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God; Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity.
Oh, Star of the Sea, help me and show me you are my Mother.
Oh, Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity. (mention your request here.) 
There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to Thee. (3 times) 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in Your Hands. (3 times) 
Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days and then you must publish it and it will be granted to you.


----------



## BridgetJones

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## kitts

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## emptycradle

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mount Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God; Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity.
Oh, Star of the Sea, help me and show me you are my Mother.
Oh, Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity. (mention your request here).
There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh, Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to Thee. (3 times)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in Your Hands. ( 3 times)
Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days and then you must publish it and it will be granted to you.


----------



## suesunday

Thanks all - I thought this was a beautiful prayer. 


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## BridgetJones

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(Never known to fail)

I used this prayer during my 2ww and got a BFP. I am now using it because I am concerned about an ectopic pg and my first scan is tomorrow. 

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Publish on final day. 




Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## BridgetJones

Just wanted to say that I had my scan today and there are two beautiful babies there, with two strong heartbeats, and they're in the right place!

Thank you Our Lady


----------



## Bimba

My prayers have been answered, my beautiful son Eric Francesco was born 25th January 2010.

Thank you.

Mara


----------



## MissE

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Please hear my prayer.

Emma xx


----------



## tulip123

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

xxx


----------



## MissE

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mount Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God; Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity.
Oh, Star of the Sea, help me and show me you are my Mother.
Oh, Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity. (mention your request here).
There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh, Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to Thee. (3 times)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in Your Hands. ( 3 times)
Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days and then you must publish it and it will be granted to you.            


Lord hear my prayer.    Emma xx


----------



## kitkat79

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## MissE

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Please hear my prayer.

Emma xx


----------



## Mudpuffin

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## kitkat79

Bfp for me. I am so thankful and grateful. Xxx


----------



## Tama

Kitkat


----------



## lisa mc

MissE said:


> I prayed throughout my last pregnancy and he answered my prayers, I hope and pray that he will bless me again but with a natural miracle.
> 
> Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
> Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
> Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.
> 
> Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.
> 
> Good Luck to you all.
> Lisa x


----------



## lisa mc

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven, Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request) There are none thst csn withstand your power, Oh Mary, conceived without sin, Pray for us who have recourse to thee, (say 3 times) Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands, (say 3 times) Amen.
Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days then publish it and it will be granted to you.
Please Lord Hear My Prayer


----------



## lucky173

Hi girls

I only say this today and I'm supposed to be testing on28th July. Thanks for the lovely prayer, and hope that someone is listening today.

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

I hope this brings us joy and happiness of having our own babies!!


----------



## debster

I am so glad I posted this prayer now,

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## weeoonagh

Firstly I am logged on my friends account but I just wanted to post as my way to say thanks. I started to say the prayer below for my friend while she was undergoing treatment last September and things weren't going to well.  After a long period of stimms they eventually got 2 eggs, only one of which made it to 3 day transfer.  Well, on the 11th day of June 2010 at 14.37hrs baby Zach arrived safely.

"May the sacred heart of jesus be praised, adored and glorified and loved throughout the world"
say nine times on nine consecutive days and make your request, never known to fail and it didn't on this occasion!


----------



## lisa mc

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Imaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh star of the sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother, Oh Holy Mary Mother of God Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly bessech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request).
There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say 3 times)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say 3 times) Amen

Lord Hear My Prayer

Say this on 3 consecutive days & publish.

Good Luck All


----------



## suesunday

This time I only managed to say it twice before test day and a BFP! My mum's been doing a lot of novenas too... 

Good luck to all of you. 

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven, Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request) There are none thst csn withstand your power, Oh Mary, conceived without sin, Pray for us who have recourse to thee, (say 3 times) Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands, (say 3 times) Amen.
Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days then publish it and it will be granted to you.


----------



## lisa mc

Congratulations SueSunday, I hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.
Take Care
Lisa


----------



## dsh

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Please let this work for us. Praying for that BFP
DSH X X


----------



## nikb

lisa mc said:


> Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven, Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request) There are none thst csn withstand your power, Oh Mary, conceived without sin, Pray for us who have recourse to thee, (say 3 times) Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands, (say 3 times) Amen.
> Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days then publish it and it will be granted to you.
> Please Lord Hear My Prayer


----------



## Scouse

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Please let this work for us. Praying for that BFP


----------



## needjustone

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## BathBelle

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## lisa mc

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, spendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the son of God, Imaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh star of the sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother.
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of heaven and earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request).
There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say 3 times)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say 3 times) Amen.

Dear Lord hear my prayer

Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days & publish


----------



## MissE

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## lyns76

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.
Best of luck Ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## kare72

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Please let this work for us. Praying for that BFP


----------



## jenny80

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

  Please hear my prayer Holy Mary, Blessed Mother of the Son of God , please allow me to be a Mother


----------



## MD34

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## newmum

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you


----------



## kare72

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Starflower

Novena to Saint Claire
Pray whether you believe or not and promise to publish or circulate.

Ask for 3 favours: 1 business and 2 impossible.

Say 9 Hail Mary's and the following prayer for 9 nights in front of a lighted candle,

God of mercy you inspired St. Claire with the love of poverty by the help of her prayers. May we follow Christ in poverty of spirit and come to the joyful vision of your glory in the kingdom of heaven. We ask this through our Lord Jesus Christ your son who lives and reigns with the Holy Spirit, One God forever and ever. Amen


----------



## Ali7

Oh most beautiful flower of Mt Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of heaven.  Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my Heart to succor me in my necessity( make request) There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary conceived without sin pray for us who have recourse to thee (Repeat 3 times)
Holy Mary I place this prayer in your hands (Reapeat 3 times)
Amen

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

    make this time our time!!


----------



## Jd1000

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Please hear my prayer X


----------



## kare72

Oh most beautiful flower of Mt Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of heaven.  Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my Heart to succor me in my necessity( make request) There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary conceived without sin pray for us who have recourse to thee (Repeat 3 times)
Holy Mary I place this prayer in your hands (Reapeat 3 times)
Amen

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

    make this time our time!!


----------



## suny

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## lisa mc

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mount Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven & Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. Oh Mary, concieved without Sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee. (Say this 3 times)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands. (Say 3 times)
Amen

Lord Please Hear My Prayer

(Say this prayer for 3 consecutive days and then publish it)


----------



## lisa mc

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity,( Make request )Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven & Earth, I humbly bessech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. Oh, Mary concieved without Sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee. (say 3 times)
Holy Mary I place this prayer in your hands. (say 3 times)
Amen


----------



## J9L

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Good luck to all FF's!


----------



## *Rose*

Oh most beautiful flower of Mt Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of heaven.  Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my Heart to succor me in my necessity( make request) There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary conceived without sin pray for us who have recourse to thee (Repeat 3 times)
Holy Mary I place this prayer in your hands (Reapeat 3 times)
Amen

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Please hear my Prayer xxxxx


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## kare72

Oh most beautiful flower of Mt Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of heaven.  Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my Heart to succor me in my necessity( make request) There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary conceived without sin pray for us who have recourse to thee (Repeat 3 times)
Holy Mary I place this prayer in your hands (Reapeat 3 times)
Amen

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## kare72

Oh most beautiful flower of Mt Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my Heart to succor me in my necessity( make request) There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary conceived without sin pray for us who have recourse to thee (Repeat 3 times)
Holy Mary I place this prayer in your hands (Reapeat 3 times)
Amen

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.​


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## babydreams282

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Please hear our prayers!

M & D


----------



## kare72

Oh most beautiful flower of Mt Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of heaven.  Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my Heart to succor me in my necessity( make request) There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary conceived without sin pray for us who have recourse to thee (Repeat 3 times)
Holy Mary I place this prayer in your hands (Reapeat 3 times)
Amen

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## Mrs E xx

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

love stacey xxx


----------



## Lollie2501

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Lollie xxx


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## criverisland

Hi ladies, i will try this and let you know how i get on. I   it really does work xx





Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you

Thank you, Novena to the Sacred Heart
Dear heart of Jesus, in the past I have asked you for favours.  This time I ask you this special one.  Take it dear heart of Jesus and place it within your heart, where your Father sees it.  Then in His merciful eyes it will become your favour not mine.
Amen

Say this pray three times for three days and your favour will be granted.  Never known to fail.  Must promise publication of prayer.


----------



## Sunny1234

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.  Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother.  Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request).  There are none that can withstand your power.  


Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).  


Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times).  Amen.


Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


Please hear our prayers


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.

Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).

Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## babydreams282

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## *Rose*

Oh,most beautiful flower of Mt Carmel,fruitful vine, splenor of Heaven.
Blessed mother of the Son of God. Immaculate Virgin assist me in my
necessity,Oh star of the sea,help me and show me here you are the Mother.
Oh holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth,I humbly beseach you
from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request)
There are none that can withstand your power. Oh Mary,concieved without sin,
pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times)
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times)
Please hear my prayer  Amen


----------



## *Rose*

Thank you for answering our prayer. Please keep us safe during this pregnancy.Xxxx Amen xxxx


----------



## Bimba

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Mara


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Fingers Crossed x x x


----------



## jk1

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

xxxxxx


----------



## Passenger42

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


Please here my prayer xxxx


----------



## A1979

Oh most beautiful flower to Mt. Carmel,fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven.
Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, please assist me in this my necessity. 
Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here in you are my Mother. 
Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart
to succor me in this my necessity please keep our baby safe. There are none that can withstand your power. 
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times). 
Holy Mary, I place this prayer/cause in your hands (say three times). 
Thank you for your mercy to me and mine. Amen

Please hear our prayers.

Thank you for assisting us.

Anna


----------



## pepperoni

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Please hear our prayers xxx

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Molly37

Dear heart of Jesus, in the past I have asked you for favours. This time I ask you this special one. Take it dear heart of Jesus and place it within your heart, where your Father sees it. Then in His merciful eyes it will become your favour not mine.
Amen

Say this pray three times for three days and your favour will be granted. Never known to fail. 

Prayer to the Blessed Virgin
(never known to fail)

Oh, Most Beautiful Flower of Mount Carmel, fruitful vine, Splendor of Heaven, Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me herein you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God, Queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this cause in your hands (say three times). Amen.

I pray that Our Lady will grant my petition.


----------



## crazycatlady

Fingers crossed! xxx
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(Never known to fail)


Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## Ali7

Oh most beautiful flower of mount Carmel fruitful vine,splendour of Heaven,blessed mother of the Son of God, Immaculate virgin assist me in my necessity, oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my mother, oh Holy Mother of God Queen of heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succour me in my necessity ---------. There are none who can withstand the power.
Oh Mary conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee x3
Holy Mary I place this prayer in your hands. X 3
Amen


----------



## purplegirl_84

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Congrats on all of you who had a BFP. God is good   

Thank you dear mother


----------



## jk1

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.


----------



## Twixie

(Never known to fail)

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

*Graciously hear my prayer. *


----------



## mirkitty2256

I'm following on from a posting further down the page. Apparently if you say this prayer for three days and then publish it your prayers are answered...

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.


----------



## LisaL29

Hi

I also prayed through this cycle I said a few novenas.  St Jude works the same way and I found it was answered, I've had a BFP today 9dp2dt :-

NOVENA TO ST JUDE

For hopeless cases as in despair or aloneness: This Novena will be asking you to pray for 9 days straight. If your circumstances feel or seem hopeless and discouraging, this is the Novena for you. This prayer asks that you promise to publish the prayer afterward in order to share 

(pray for 9 days straight)

Begin by reciting the prayer:

St. Jude, glorious apostle, faithful servant and friend of Jesus, the name of the traitor has caused you to be forgotten by many. But the Church honors and invokes you universally as the patron of hopeless cases, and of things despaired of. Pray for me who am so distressed. Make use, I implore you, of that particular privilege accorded you to bring visible and speedy help where help was almost despaired of. Come to my assistance in this great need that I may receive the consolation and succor of Heaven in all my necessities, tribulations and sufferings, particularly....

(Make your request here.)

and that I may bless God with you and all the elect throughout eternity. St. Jude, apostle, martyr, and relative of our Lord Jesus Christ, of Mary, and of Joseph, intercede for us! Amen.

Recite the appropriate prayer for each of the 9 days.

DAY ONE

O blessed apostle St. Jude, who labored zealously among the Gentiles in many lands, and performed numerous miracles in needy and despairing cases, we invoke you to take special interest in us and our needs. We feel that you understand us in a particular way. Hear our prayers and our petitions and plead for us in all our necessities especially...

(Make your request here.)

May we be patient in learning God’s holy will and courageous in carrying it out.

Amen.

St. Jude, pray for us! My Jesus, mercy!

DAY TWO

O blessed apostle Jude, who has been instrumental in gathering us here together this day, grant that we may always serve Jesus Christ as he deserves to be served, giving of our best efforts in living as he wishes us to live. May we dispose our hearts and minds that God will always be inclined to listen to our prayers and petitions, especially those petitions which we entrust to your care and for which we as you to plead for us...

(Make your request here.)

Grant that we may be enlightened as to what is best for us, in the present and future, not forgetting the blessings we have received in the past.

Amen.

St. Jude, pray for us! My Jesus, mercy!

DAY THREE

O holy St. Jude, apostle of Jesus Christ, you who have so faithfully and devotedly helped to spread his Gospel of Light, we who are gathered together today in your honor, ask and petition you to remember us and our needs. Especially do we pray for...

(Make your request here.)

May it also please our Lord to lend an ear to your supplications in our behalf. Grant that we may ever pray with fervor and devotion, resigning ourselves humbly to the divine will, seeing God’s purpose in all our trials and knowing that he will leave no sincere prayer unanswered in some way.

Amen.

St. Jude, pray for us! My Jesus, mercy!

DAY FOUR

Saint blessed Jude, you were called to be one of Christ’s chosen apostles and labored to bring men to a knowledge and love of God; listen with compassion to those gathered together to honor you and ask; your intercession.

In this troubled world of ours we have many trials, difficulties, and temptations. Plead for us in the heavenly court, asking that our petitions may be answered, especially the particular one we have in mind at this moment...

(Make your request here.)

May it please God to answer our prayers in the way that he knows best, giving us grace to see his purpose in all things.

Amen.

St. Jude, pray for us! My Jesus, mercy!

DAY FIVE

O holy St. Jude, apostle and companion of Christ Jesus, you have shown us by example how to lead a life of zeal and devotion. We humbly entreat you today to hear our prayers and petitions. Especially do we ask you to obtain for us the following favor...

(Make your request here.)

Grant that in praying for present and future favors we may not forget the innumerable ones granted in the past but often return to give thanks. Humbly we resign ourselves to God’s holy will, knowing that he alone knows what is best for us especially in our present needs and necessities.

Amen.

St. Jude, pray for us! My Jesus, mercy!

DAY SIX

St. Jude, apostle of Christ and helper in despairing cases, hear the prayers and petitions of those who are gathered together in your honor. In all our needs and desires may we only seek what is pleasing to God and what is best for our salvation. These, our petitions...

(Make your request here.)

we submit to you, asking you to obtain them for us, if they are for the good of out souls. We are resigned to God’s holy will in all things, knowing that he will leave no sincere prayer unanswered in some way though it may be in a way unexpected by us.

Amen.

St. Jude, pray for us! My Jesus, mercy!

DAY SEVEN

O holy apostle Saint Jude, in whose honor we are gathered today, may we never forget that our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ chose you to be one of twelve apostles. Because of this and of the martyrdom you suffered for the Faith, we know you are a close friend of Almighty God. Therefore we do not hesitate to petition you in our necessities, especially...

(Make your request here.)

We humbly submit ourselves to the will of God, knowing full well that no sincere prayer is ever left unanswered. May we see God’s good and gracious purpose working in all our trials.

Amen.

St. Jude, pray for us! My Jesus, mercy!

DAY EIGHT

O holy Saint Jude, apostle of Christ, pray that we may ever imitate the Divine Master and live according to His will. May we cooperate with the grace of God and ever remain pleasing in His sight. Especially do we ask you to plead for us and obtain whatsoever is necessary for our salvation. Forget not our special petitions...

(Make your request here.)

May we always be thankful to God for the blessings we have received in the past. Whatsoever we ask for the present or future, we submit to the divine will, realizing that God knows best what is good for us. We know He will respond to our prayers and petitions in one way or another.

Amen.

St. Jude, pray for us! My Jesus, mercy!

DAY NINE

O holy Saint Jude, apostle and martyr, grant that we may so dispose our lives that we may always be pleasing to God. In working out our salvation in this life we have many needs and necessities. Today we turn to you, asking you to intercede for us and obtain for us the favors we ask of God. Especially do we petition for...

(Make your request here.)

May we not so much seek temporal good but rather what will avail our souls, knowing that it will profit us nothing if we gain the whole world yet suffer the loss of our soul.

Therefore, may we incline ourselves toward the divine will, seeing God’s good and gracious purpose in all our trials.

St Jude, pray for us !  My Jesus Mercy

**************************************

I also prayed Novenas:-
St Anne
Immaculate Conception
Our Lady of Good Success
Our Lady of Good Remedy
Infant Baby Jesus of Prague

I also prayed psalms 102&103

I said these at different stages through my cycle and applying each to a different request ie embies survive thaw, embies implant.  Every time I faced a worrying step I offered it up to prayer.

I almost lost hope, actually I did lose hope, my embies were only 2 cell at transfer but I continued to pray and will continue, it's early days yet I havnt even reached OTD!  But no matter what happens ill always take faith in prayer.


----------



## hoping :)

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

 xx


----------



## LisaL29

Oh, most beautiful flower of Mt. Carmel, fruitful vine, splendor of Heaven. Blessed Mother of the Son of God, Immaculate Virgin, assist me in my necessity, Oh Star of the Sea, help me and show me here you are my Mother. Oh Holy Mary, Mother of God queen of Heaven and Earth, I humbly beseech you from the bottom of my heart to succor me in my necessity (make request). There are none that can withstand your power.
Oh Mary, conceived without sin, pray for us who have recourse to thee (say three times).
Holy Mary, I place this prayer in your hands (say three times). Amen.

Say this prayer for three consecutive days and then you must publish and it will be granted to you.

Praying for no heartache this time


----------

